# Zepps Calls?



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just bought their open reed call from cabelas, going to see how it works in a week or so. I am wondering if any one has had success with these calls? I am especially interested in their javelina call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Their Javelina is a closed reed from what I have seen, I personaly would go with a custom callmakers call and cheaper, they can get the raspy sound that most people want in a javelina call. I will try and record one for this post later today maybe.

Whats a matter your dad wont let you use his old circe, LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very highly touted calls, I'd like to hear how they worked for you.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I got the gunner call today in the mail...first time ever to use an open reed call. It is different for sure. I will practice with it until I get my sequences down perfect.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Send me a PM and I will send you a free open reed call !


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pm sent!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

So I was able to try out that call today. Was out deer hunting and going to pull my cam off of a water tank. Decided to go up on the dike and try to call in a yote maybe with the bow. Wasn't really expecting much because the area gets hit super hard by people blaring foxpros and other ecallers.

Hit my sequence. Didnt really wait more than 15 seconds. Then hit the sequence again. Looked up and a dog popped up. Old male it looked like. was a little hung up at 80ish yards. Called a couple more times and he made his way up to me. Guessed him at 50. Ended up being 40 so I shot over him. Almost shot at him again but he slipped out before I came to full draw


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well it sounds like the call works very well to get one to show up that fast. Too bad he didn't stay at 50 yds. You will get him next time.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I will be back out there without the ecaller. Lots of yotes in there...checked the cam and had one with bad mange on it. Some dove hunters were in there since I was and they left all of their shells and a bunch of trash...was hoping to get pictures of them!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like the secret is out ! Using a hand call on educated coyotes, lol

Congrats on getting one in first time.


----------

